# Is it safe to eat?



## Pumpkin Cao (Nov 3, 2018)

Hi, is the following plant leaf safe for budgie to eat? ( money plant, hibicus, mulberry) what are the recommended plant leaf for budgie? Thanks


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The information you are looking for is in the Budgie Articles and Stickies at the top of the forum sections.
Please take the time to read the articles and stickies. 
There is a great deal of helpful information which is beneficial for all members.

Safe and Toxic Items

Edible Flowers for Parrots

Houseplants - Safe and Toxic*


----------



## Pumpkin Cao (Nov 3, 2018)

Thanks a million!! The info is very good!


----------

